# BORAX IS NOT SAFE IT IS TOXIC. WHY PEOPLE ARE USING IT AT HOMES?



## MamaPrincess (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, exactly? I can't quite grasp why so many green living enthusiasts and natural product proponents who home made soaps

cleaners and alikes do employ borax as an ingredient. Iti is cnosidered POISON In Europe.

It is all done in the quest of RID chemicals out of the house while replacing it with yet another chemical????

Borax is actually TOXIC! and has similar problems as many chemicals on over the counter cleaning products.

here is what the Wikipedia has to say on borax toxicity and I quote:

"Borax, sodium tetraborate decahydrate, is not acutely toxic.[19] Its LD50 (median lethal dose) score is tested at 2.66 g/kg in rats:[20] a significant dose of the chemical is needed to cause severe symptoms or death. The lethal dose is not necessarily the same for humans.

*Sufficient exposure to borax dust can cause respiratory and skin irritation. Ingestion may cause gastrointestinal distress including nausea, persistent vomiting, abdominal pain, and diarrhea. Effects on the vascular system and brain include headaches and lethargy, but are less frequent. "In severe poisonings, a beefy red skin rash affecting palms, soles, buttocks and scrotum has been described. With severe poisoning, erythematous and exfoliative rash, unconsciousness, respiratory depression, and renal failure.[21]*

Boric acid solutions used as an eye wash or on abraded skin are known to be particularly toxic to infants, especially after repeated use, because of the slow elimination rate.[22]

Borax was added to the Substance of Very High Concern (SVHC) candidate list on 16 December 2010. The SVHC candidate list is part of the EU Regulations on the Registration, Evaluation, Authorisation and Restriction of Chemicals 2006 (REACH), and the addition was based on the revised classification of Borax as _toxic for reproduction_ category 1B under the CLP Regulations. Substances and mixtures imported into the EU which contain Borax are now required to be labelled with the warnings "*May damage fertility"* and "May damage the unborn child".[23]"


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Borac acid does not equal borax.

I had trouble figuring out the REACH website. Recommendation for inclusion on the candidate list I think just suggests that it be reviewed and evaluated. That was almost 2 years ago, and I see pieces of the public comment period, etc., but I don't see additional information on what the evaluation has found, if it's being restricted, etc.

So far, I don't see anything that is really making me feel that borax is awful. Baking soda is also toxic if consumed in large quantities. I think it's worth further reading/research.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

You might find this blog post helpful.

http://www.crunchybetty.com/getting-to-the-bottom-of-borax-is-it-safe-or-not


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

To OP- I don't use wikipedia as a verifiable reference source.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't worry about it, since such high amounts are needed to be anything beyond an irritant. I do however take care not to cause much airborn dust. I do this by putting the box into the washer then pouring right into the water.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

And sufficient exposure to dihydrogen monoxide is fatal if you either ingest or breathe it, yet it CONTINUES TO BE SOLD IN EVERY GROCERY STORE!! It is even dispensed free in public schools to the children of unwary parents!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savithny*
> 
> And sufficient exposure to dihydrogen monoxide is fatal if you either ingest or breathe it, yet it CONTINUES TO BE SOLD IN EVERY GROCERY STORE!! It is even dispensed free in public schools to the children of unwary parents!


I'd find it impossible to do laundry without that! Couldn't live without it, really.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

water?


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savithny*
> 
> And sufficient exposure to dihydrogen monoxide is fatal if you either ingest or breathe it, yet it CONTINUES TO BE SOLD IN EVERY GROCERY STORE!! It is even dispensed free in public schools to the children of unwary parents!


We homeschool, so I'm not always aware of what goes on in schools. How is it given away free to childrn? I can't imagine them being given Borax to take home. What am I missing?


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Dihydrogen Monoxide is not Borax. It's water.


----------



## Caracol8 (Feb 26, 2011)

*pek64,* savithny is talking about dihydrogen monoxide, not borax.







You give your children dihydrogen monoxide everyday. ... I hope!


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caracol8*
> 
> *pek64,* savithny is talking about dihydrogen monoxide, not borax.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation! I didn't read her post carefully enough!


----------



## isabel44 (Aug 12, 2013)

I commend your concern for the welfare of your family. Many common products are toxic when incorrectly prepared or used. TABLE SALT is more toxic than borax. Medications and herbs may be toxic. Many foods have toxic properties unless prepared properly (e.g. rhubarb, cassava, kidney beans.) Even water imbibed in large quantities over a short time can cause death.

Borax residue in laundry may cause an itchy rash in sensitive persons, but mothers have used it for decades for washing and disinfecting babies' diapers without ill effect. People who work in borax mining and production have no more respiratory or reproductive disorders than the general population. Boron is present in all plants and unprocessed foods. Boraxo powdered hand cleaner dispensers were once present in most public restrooms.

Hopefully you will keeping all cleaning products, medications, food additives, first aid supplies, etc, out of the reach of small children. Natural does not mean non-toxic. Neither does edible mean necessarily non-toxic.


----------

